# Conformation: Maine Golden Retriever Club"B" Match



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Maine Golden Retriever Club is hosting an AKC Sanctioned ”B” Conformation Match.

This is a conformation match for Golden Retrievers ages 6 months and older.

A fun opportunity to practice with your show hopefuls.

WHEN:
Saturday, May 17, 2014 – 
After “Best In Show” at the Southern Maine Coastal Classic Dog Show 

WHERE: 
Wassamki Campground Scarborough, Maine - (ring to be determined)

COST:
$10.00 per class

CLASSES:
6-9 puppy
9-12 puppy
12-18
Open
Bred By Exhibitor
American Bred
Veterans and Brace classes will be also offered!


----------

